# Feeding my CRS



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all. Got a question.

I have a 50g grow-out tank housing Carbon Rili shrimps and Bushynose pleco's. For this tank, I always have brussel sprout for them to eat and I feed flakes 2 times a day. My Carbon Rili's are going and breeding so fast, from the time they're born, they are berried at like 1.5-2months of age.

I have a 30gal tank housing 20 crystal red shrimps, nothing else is in the tank.
I feed them 1 brussel sprout leaf once a week and a shrimp formula food every other day. 
3 of my crystal shrimps dropped their eggs within 1 week of each other a month ago. I see maybe 20 babies throughout the tank, but the growth rate is soo slow. Maybe 0.3-0.4mm in length. You really need to look to find them.

How much should I be feeding these shrimps to increase growth rates? I don't want to risk over feeding and killing my shrimps. 

Thanks!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

CRS (or most bee shrimps for that matter) grow slower than Neocaridina (such as rilis), there's not much you can do. It's more important to keep them alive than trying to get them grow faster. If you think CRS babies grow slow, try Wine Red / Red Ruby, you'll then know what slow growing means ;-)

If you have a tank of many adults and babies, I find that babies will grow slower. But in your case a 30G is probably big enough to provide enough biofilm for babies to feed on. Giving them specialized baby food helps but not critically necessary.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Brussel sprouts are not good for them.


----------



## Fishnuts (Jul 23, 2006)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> Brussel sprouts are not good for them.


why are sprouts not good?


----------

